# Can rabbits live peacefully in 3's?



## ellissian (Jul 17, 2007)

I know a lot of people have bonded pairs of rabbits. 

I was wondering if it's possible or if anyone has a trio of rabbits that live peacefully together. 

Or is a case of threes a crowd?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 17, 2007)

JadeIcing has a trio ( might be worth looking at her blog) and I think some others do too.

I'm aiming to get a trio or a quad together, but I will just have to wait.

Are you having plans for more bunnies?


----------



## ellissian (Jul 17, 2007)

Not in the near future. 

I was just thinking if Millys mam does have another litter I wanted two buns from there. 

I've been at the school were Milly was born all day and all I could think about was him and I was takling to a lot of the teachers there own his siblings. 

I'm going to have a word with his parents owner and ask if she will definately have another litter.

It's something to look forward to if she says yes.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

it is possible, and many people do have it, but there are risks

the bonded pair can really gang up on the new rabbit, and cause lots of problems. . . fighting, biting, ect

you can end up breaking apart your bonded pair if the new rabbit and one from the pair become bonded to each other

i have never done it, but am going to try with izabelle once we get her fixed. . .


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> you can end up breaking apart your bonded pair if the new rabbit and one from the pair become bonded to each other



This happened to me. I adopted a bonded pair of brothers in Janruary, then I brought home and had a female Lionhead spayed. I started bonding, but Mallory (one of the brothers) chose Madilyn (the female) over his brother, Morgan. Now Morgan is all alone and it really hurt me to see my brothers fight and hate each other.

There is hope though, for rebonding if something like this happens to you.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 17, 2007)

I wouldnt like to break an already bonded pair up, that must be hard. 

I don't think I would try and bond 3 now, since I got yet another bun today! I will see how he goes. 

I must stop getting buns so quickly! 

My next and last bun will definately come from Millys parents......and thats a promise.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes they can. It all depends the buns. I tried with Elvis and seemed like it would but in the end no. On the other hand with Connor it was just ment to be.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks at least I know it's possible although any bonding is a long way off.


----------



## Spring (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm attempting it :biggrin2:. Just waiting for Bruno to get neutered. I'm hopeful that it will work out, andI strongly think it will. I think my little lover boy is the perfect ingredient to my two stubborn girls .

Right now, I'm doing some bonding sessions with the girls, but nothing serious until Bruno is added to the mix. They aren't close at all, just trying to get them to be ok with being near each other. 

Worth a try!


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a very happy trio until Wildfire passed. 

I bonded them all at the same time, no adding a single to a pair. I just did all my bonding sessions with all three and once they got along well I left them in a temprorary pen for a week while I built their new cage. I barely had any fighting.

I'm hoping to be able to bond a foursome by adding my two girls to my two boys. I think it will be a slow process, but I think it will work.

--Dawn


----------



## ellissian (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes I was thinking I would bond all at the same time. I have'nt even got a 3rd bun yet so I am really planning ahead! lol 

They will probably all be different sizes and ages when the time comes, but that does'nt matter does it?


----------



## Spring (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I hope not. My girls are both between 3-4lbs and Bruno is supposed to hit 11-12lbs when he fully matures.. so that should be quite interesting with bonding..:shock:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Yes I was thinking I would bond all at the same time. I have'nt even got a 3rd bun yet so I am really planning ahead! lol
> 
> They will probably all be different sizes and ages when the time comes, but that does'nt matter does it?



We had a bonded trio with Gingivere, Stewart, & Emmaline.

Gingivere was a first bunny and lived alone for a year before Stewart was added to our household. Bonding went quite easily with those two. When Stewart was just under 2 years old (and Gingivere was almost 3) we introduced Emmaline to the clan. I was amazed at how quickly Emmaline fit in with the other 2. She and Gingivere did have a few "spats" but never a full-blown fight. Stewart was very docile and he seemed to be the peacemaker...often laying between the two girls being groomed on either side.

However, once Stewart died (just a few months after Emmaline arrived) the two girls became less and less friendly. At first I thought it was hormonal as neither girl was spayed. They did live together in a huge double cage where each had her area...but they had more frequent spats. Things did NOT improve once the two were spayed and we tried re-bonding them. In fact, Gingivere has bitten Emmaline 2x requiring emergency vet visits.

I think the trio was successful because Gingivere & Stewart were a passionately bonded pair (she mourned for a long time after his passing...honestly!). Emmaline just fit in because she was an a more independent individual who sometimes joined in for a snuggle. After the docile, submissive male was gone, the 2 dominant females BOTH wanted to be top-bunny....and there was no longer anyone who wanted to be dominated.

Last fall a male, Pipkin, came into the household to be a mate for Emmaline. That bonding process has gone successfully...and I am just now CLOSELY supervising limited play times (10-15 min max) for all 3 on our screen porch. Things seem to be going well...though I do not plan to try to have all 3 live together. Gingivere seems to need her space.

I think since you will try to bond all 3 together that may be easier. Not sure if the age difference will matter...I think bunny personality is a much more significant factor.

Best wishes for successful bonding!:bunnieskiss


----------



## ellissian (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks  

Poor little girl, it must be awful seeing her in mourning for her mate. Give her a pat from me. 

Now all I need is to wait for my 3rd bun if I get my wish for a Milly relative, and of course neutering/spaying.

I really have a long time to wait.  

I will have to concentrate on my current buns getting 100 percent healthy for now.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Thanks
> 
> Poor little girl, it must be awful seeing her in mourning for her mate. Give her a pat from me.



I certainly will! I never knew how close bonded pairs actually were until Stewart died. My vet felt he couldn't help Stewart through the emergency and I rushed him to a rabbit-savvy vet...but too late. He passed in the waiting room just as I was walking him back to the exam room. I brought his body home for my hubby and the other 2 bunnies to view. Laid him in the cage and Gingi went about grooming his face and nudging his body. It was one of the saddest yet most beautiful events I ever witnessed. For days after that she would sit in the areas of the house where he used to snuggler with her and just stare. She ate less, too. Of course she eventually bounced back, but I think she never got over that love.

Aren't bunnies just amazing creatures?:mrsthumper:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm guessing Hope will make the process interesting. 

She is starting to be a little bundle of mischief, she is always up to no good!  My new bun acts so laid back I'm suprised he does'nt fall over, I have'nt him long enough to know for sure but that is how he acts at the moment.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 18, 2007)

They are amazing with individual characters.  Milly taught me just how amazing they are.

While Hope is teaching me just how naughty they can be! lol I thought Milly was inquisative but Hope makes me feel like I'm running around after triplets!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

*?ellissian wrote: *


> They are amazing with individual characters.  Milly taught me just how amazing they are.
> 
> While Hope is teaching me just how naughty they can be! lol I thought Milly was inquisative but Hope makes me feel like I'm running around after triplets!



Oh, I do think that Emmaline would give Hope a run for her money in the naughtiness category. Emm has NO FEAR! She loves heights...to the point where she has performed some stunts that I was certain would cause her death...or at least my heart failure. She is an food thief, refuses to be caught to return to her cage, runs over the top of Gingivere's cage just to taunt her...and that's just the beginning.

But her mate, Pipkin is very laid back...so they have bonded extremely easily. I think that given time Gingivere would enjoy Pipkin as a mate, too...but his heart belongs to Emm...and with Gingi having become a biter/fighter I am a bit apprehensive about trying to find another male with docile/subordinate tendencies to bond with her.

I mean, it seems like she would like someone to snuggle with again...she kisses Pipkin through the cage bars and snuggles with one of our cats. But I hate the thought of bringing another bunny home and her biting him, too. (Other than her 2 bad bits of Emm, she's also bitten Pipkin to the point of stitches...but that was my fault...happened his first day here...I let him to close to her open cage door...ugh! what was I thinking :banghead?

I hope that someone else out there who's had/has a bonded trio can add some of their experience. I would be curious to come pare it to what happened in our household.

:anyone:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG this is wierd! My Hope is like your Emm! 

She has always showed no fear when jumping off things and tonight she has been jumping and climbing up as high as she can. 

She will also jump out of your hands if you let her, I'm always reminding the kids Hope is not like Milly and they need to be very careful handling her. Milly was lovely and calm most of the time and could be trusted out of his cage all day but Hope can't! Milly was always Mr Cautious. 

Don't beat yourself up over things in the past, I'm sure it happens to a lot of people.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

Who is the bunny in your avatar, ellissian?

Milly or Hope?

I'd love to see pics of both. Do you have a blog? I've got to check it out.

Emmaline is pretty much a maniac...but with the sweetest disposition.

Even though Gingivere hurt her more than once she would still lay cuddled up with her. In fact, the only way I discovered the second injury was to find a puff of fur with flesh attached to it when I was cleaning up that night. The girls had been our playing and cuddling all day...and I never even saw a fight. Must have happened the few times my back was turned. And yet the way they were snuggles together you would have thought they had never had a harsh bunny-word between them.

But when I go to gather her to get back in the cage it's as if I am her mortal enemy...and I am no where near as quick as she. Then a few minutes later I will turn around and she'll have put herself in the cage. She'll be lying on her perch all stretched out as if she'd been relaxing there for days. :bunnydance: I swear sometimes I can see her smirking!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats so funny a smirking rabbit!  

My baby Milly is my avatar, not sure if you know but he died on the 8th July. I'm still pretty cut up about him.  

Milly has/had a blog which has'nt been updated yet. 

I've had Hope 5 days and another still nameless bun since yesterday. I have'nt been able to post pics of them yet as my computer is broke and I'm using a mobile phone to access the internet. 

Duh, just realised I wrote about Milly in my buns so you must know.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought that was Milly. What a beautiful bun. I must visit the blog and learn more about your special friend.

I still miss Stewart even though it's almost 2 years. He was a wonderful rabbit.

It's wonderful that you have 2, possibly 3 in the future, rabbits in your home now. Of course they will never be Milly...but they will be wonderful companions I'm certain. How old are Hope and the nameless one? Perhaps you have that in an earlier post...but I'm missing it.

Emm is 2 now and no less a scoundrel than she was at 2 months! 

I'll post some photos of her thievery at our Bunnicula's Castle blog for you to see...don't want to totally hijack this thread for that. Come visit us there.

Mary Ellen


----------



## ellissian (Jul 19, 2007)

Hope is nearly 13 weeks now, and the new bun is about 6 months. 

Don't worry about hijacking the thread, I seem to turn every thread into a ' how much I'm missing Milly' sort of thread anyway.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm working on bonding a trio. I've been at it for months, but I haven't been able to spend as much time on it as I should and two of the buns are somewhat aggressive. I have my dwarf hotot sisters Fey- the gentle, shy sweetheart- and Sprite- shy but spunky and wants to be top bun. I'm bonding them to Oberon, the New Zealand boy I'm fostering. He used to be terrified of them and it took some time to overcome that. Now it's mainly little spats between him and Sprite, mostly because Sprite starts it and he responds back. He does sometimes spook a bit- I've realized he has very poor eyesight so he sometimes over reacts to things. I'm pretty sure it will work. In fact, the last few days they've all been lying next to each other through the cage wall more. Hopefully they'll start behaving now!

Oh, and age, breed and size don't matter although you do have to be careful when introducing a large bunny to a much smaller one. They can do some damage, although so can the little ones because they move faster.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck Naturestee, I hope the bonding is a success!  

That was my concern with size as my new bun is huge and Hope is tiny tiny. But she is a large ish breed so hopefully there won't be much difference when she is older. If I manage to get a Milly relative the bun will be large ish too.


----------



## maladrick (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a bonded pair of flemish giant bucks (brothers), coming up 2 years old. Occassionally i will take one out to mate with a doe, but then he's returned to his brother. There is never any serious problems, only the occassional minor disagreement, but never any injuries. I also have a group of 4 bucks together (none of them neutered), a flemish giant, a netherland dwarf, a mini lop and a cross breed. The mini lop was only recently introduced, and after some "humping" for dominace, they all settled down. If their was any serious fighting going on I would seperate them immediately. I also have a grouping of 5 does, 3 flemish giants, a netherland dwarf and a 3 legged crossbreed, all get along well, and most are sexually mature (well all but the netherland dwarf who is about 3-4 months old)


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

Can a neutered buck not live with an un neutered doe?


----------



## maladrick (Aug 2, 2007)

yes a neutered buck can live happily with an un-neutered doe.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Can a neutered buck not live with an un neutered doe?


They can live together, but it depends on the individual animals because unspayed girlies can be very territorial, so if it is a territorial doe, then she probably wouldn't tolerate another rabbitin her territory.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought it would be ok, thanks.

It's just someone has just told me Hope would need to bespayed first.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

If she becomes territorial then you will probably struggle to bond her and have her sharing a hutch with a new bunny, and if that was the case, then a spay would solve that.

To start the bonding process you can start swapping bowls and toys about before they even meet so that they get used to the smell of the other being around them in their home.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

It was for a new bun not Harvey, just so you know.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

I guessed that from things you have said before, but the same rules still apply.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

These 3 babies have been rescued and I am quite interested in rehoming the black lop, however the lady who has them is'nt very keen with Hope not being spayed yet.







I would love to give them ALL a home since they are bonded but I just don't have the space.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

Aw, what adorable bunnies 

I know that any bunny you take into your home will have a loving home with you and will thrive in that environment.

Having said that, make sure that you make any decision with your head, and not your heart. Remember what you said to me about Harvey recently? And I know what my PM said, but I am trying to balance everything outand be non biased about it. Do you think you will still want a Milly relative? 

I'm not trying to be a party pooper or anything, I just want you to be happy with whatever you get, that's all  I hope you can see that those are my intentions.

Just make sure whatever you do, you are ok with and it feels the right thing for you


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

There is nothing I want more in the world than a Milly relative, but we both know the risks involved. And is it the right thing to do.......probably not. I am confused on that one.

Hope is going to need someone to bond with, she craves attention all the time. She is getting more and more affectionate and licky everyday. Where as Harvey appears to be happy living alone, he actually tooth purred for me today!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 2, 2007)

Ellissian,

Gingivere was not spayed when we had Stewart (he was neutered). They lived together quite happily. However, after his passing, she became very territorial and aggressive with Emmaline. I think her "anger issues" are much more a matter of dominance than hormones. Stewart was very docile and let Gingi be top-bunny with no problems. Emmaline never quite agreed with that set-up.

So, perhaps Hope could be bonded to a neutered buck prior to her spay if the personalities were a match. If you try it just be careful to keep an eye on things (which I'm certain you would do any way).

Good luck!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

I had a group of 3. Till Bud passed away. NowI have 2, but I'm thinking of adding anouther!

-TK


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

The lady who has the black lop at the moment said she is happy to adopt to me providing I pass the home visit.

Only problem is the bun lives miles and miles away from me, I have no idea how I will get him. :?


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 2, 2007)

I am happy you found another black lop you like, and I am happy you seem to have come to a fix about Hope not being spayed yet... 

I just have to say here that I drove 150 miles to get my new bun... But, I am a crazy... 

I hope you work something out so that you can get this new bun... If thats what you really want..


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks 

If I drove it would'nt be a problem really, but this bun lives about 200 miles away. I will just have to wait and see what her reply is.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 3, 2007)

Ellissian-

Perhaps there are some folks here (or someone here may know some people) who live between you and the bunny. They might be willing to help with transport. If you are really interested, why not post a thread about it and see what kind of response you get?

-Mary Ellen


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

Could do, but the lady sent another message today staying that she is prepared to take him as far as Huddersfield as her parents live there which is a little closer to me....not much but closer is better.

Here's some more pics of him



















He is a rescue case, hence his not so healthy looking fur. It does'nt look like I'm going to be able to meet him until the actual day of adoption, should I decide it's the right thing. He does look awfully cute to me.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 3, 2007)

He's so beautiful! That face...looks like he's a love. You're planning to bond him with Hope or maybe eventually have a trio if Harvey is willing?


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes I am planning on bonding him with Hope first , once Harvey is neutered maybe introduce him or I may adopt another as a mate for Harvey.

Thats if I still feel ok about this new bun, which at the minute I do. The hard part is actually getting him since he lives so far away, I'm trying to think with my head and not my heart right now.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 3, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> I'm trying to think with my head and not my heart right now.


Always easier said than done for me. If only bunnies were ugly...:biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Always easier said than done for me. If only bunnies were ugly...:biggrin2:





Ha......... if only! :biggrin2:


----------

